

Show HN: Clusterpoint Cloud – NoSQL database-as-a-service - didzisr
http://www.clusterpoint.com

======
didzisr
I would be glad for feedback on how Clusterpoint database seems in comparison
to MongoDB or other NoSQL databases.

